# Describe the person above you in one word...



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Just a bit of fun... why not...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pussy


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Predictable..

Come on now... hardly creative! :lol:

Too much test methinks.. :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bootylicious

Edit-Was for rob lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Wood bang^

FelonE you ****ed it!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

HAHAHHAHA Tekkers and FelonE - I see it! :thumb:

Tekkers: 'Delboy'.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Wood bang^
> 
> FelonE you ****ed it!


Gayboy lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

criminal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flirty


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

^ I had my suspicions.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

doesn't like fish


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Memorable


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Likes tuna and peas


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quiet


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pink hair

(And true)

Edit - fvcked up there


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Can't spell shore... :lol:

(... Geordie SURE!??) Haha


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Pink hair
> 
> (And true)
> 
> Edit - fvcked up there


Thats 2 words


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Incorrigible


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

FelonE


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

comedian


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Assertive


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nutcase


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

wants to be described a lot!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Unstable

ETA: Was supposed to be @FelonE


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Genetics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Correct


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

My sweet heart


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Shaggable.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Funny signature

Edit - fvcked up again


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Decent bloke


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

lats


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wrong game


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

No lats

Dammit, too late.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Natty

Edit - blah blah


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Doesn't look like he was born in 2010.....

Mind = blown


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

MFM said:


> No lats
> 
> Dammit, too late.


that's 2 words


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

vain


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Crackers


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

latless


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Anal

Edit bollox too late!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sexy


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Big Cock


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Mine


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Pay first


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaaaaacked


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Hard worker


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

bbc


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Complimentary


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

turd-burglar


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Gentleman


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Injunction


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Stalker


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

fadge


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sheep


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Unhinged.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Cartoon

fvck sake


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Pale :lol:
> 
> Meant for FelonE


What happened to my pics of your tan anyway lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sexpest


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mrwright said:


> What happened to my pics of your tan anyway lol


I posted them on a thread, think it was Fels MT2 thread :thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

blue


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dogmatic :wink:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bipolar


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Narcissist


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

smallchildarms


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> smallchildarms


strong beard


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Easy


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nanas


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Ectomorph


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

pigeonlover


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

child molesterer


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

sonic the headegoge


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Humble


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Freak


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pussy


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Pansy


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Juicey


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Who


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Is this word association now???


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

You


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Us


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Toy's R


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

schizophrenic


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

> who?


Im paired with a sales man at work, and this is what we are called lmao


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

^^^ A woman


----------



## La85 (Jan 3, 2015)

A bloke with a car


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

A bloke in a vest


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

A woman


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Faceless


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I posted them on a thread, think it was Fels MT2 thread :thumb:


Pants off

Hand oiled

I'm off to find them! Hah


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

bold

edit: ****ed up


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

One fukcing word!!! Idiots


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

****


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Shirtless


----------



## Warrior87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Melanotan


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Brainy


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

engineers paradise


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavy camera


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Small


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Felon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Paraboy


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Banned


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I dont know what this means. Who is the person above me?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Confused


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Observant


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Talks sh1te


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Doesntrealisethatstringingaloadofwordstogetherstilldoesntmakeitoneword


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stinks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Enhanced


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Drugged


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

tigerdel said:


> Drugged


Correct


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Correct


Legend


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> Legend


Takes it in the ass


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thick


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Correct


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

drifting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Subtle


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Cojocaru said:


>


Closeting


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Gay


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Priapic


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Priapic


Lats.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Transgender


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

southern


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Comfort


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

****


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Pants off
> 
> Hand oiled
> 
> I'm off to find them! Hah


Lmfao fill ya boots bud.

I have clothes oh tho lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Thanks Pinky, I will.


The prince


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Pudding


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

****


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Sweetcheeks


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Tight


----------



## sofiagrou (Dec 27, 2014)

van darth


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Baggy

Edit: Should of followed after Gary


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

smelly :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

natty


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Legs


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Tummy :001_tt2:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

nuthuggers


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Brah


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dench


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hobbit


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> hobbit


Cúnt


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Junkie


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

beastttt


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Intelligent


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Swole


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Potential


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

natty


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Luke


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

potato


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

bodybuilder


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dontlikesquatsclassic


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Spanish


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Unidentifiable


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Likescock


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Likescock


Misleading


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Has minimal body fat and suits pink


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Has minimal body fat and suits pink


Diplomatic


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Diplomatic


Sweetheart


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

lets lift


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Unidentifiable


Gone stealth


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Spetsnaz?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Machine


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

naughty


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Sexual


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Intriguing.............


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Mysterious


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Stormborn91 said:


> Mysterious


Nice torso.


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

> Nice torso.


Definitely not a pervert :tongue:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Stormborn91 said:


> Definitely not a pervert :tongue:


Exactly, the name doesn't lie


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

I said:


> Exactly' date=' the name doesn't lie  [/quote']
> 
> Of course, I can see why you chose that name... makes perfect sense :wink:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Stormborn91 said:


> Of course, I can see why you chose that name... makes perfect sense :wink:


Just felt the need to reiterate the fact. Not quite sure why :laugh:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

^Sexy.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

constipated


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Confused.

Summer vest with a beanie, you nutter :lol:


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Looks like Arnie


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

slow.

that 3 words


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Innocent


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

naked


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

strong


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ancient..


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dad?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Funny


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Beast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mmm


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

cvnt :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fighting Anderson Silva later


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Cunny funt


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hunk


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn..... lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Slow :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Horny bugger


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Captain crossover.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Pervert.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Premature


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Ejaculator.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

A LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aww I was one post too late


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Skinny.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> A LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Aww I was one post too late


It was your fast typing that made me call you skinny! wasn't meant for you.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Struck


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Animal


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Thunderstruck said:


> Pervert.


No I'm not, can't you read?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Angry.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Tits


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Big!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Next


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> Next


Brutal :crying:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pink


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Truthful


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Trying


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

L Man.

EDIT Bollocks, too slow...


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Hench


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Roadmap. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not hench


----------



## louisAn (Sep 20, 2014)

Beard


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ILF


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Weak


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Aesthetic


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

onanism


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Who


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Senile.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Crypto-Fascist


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Noob


Lightweight


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

potential


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Macropodaphobiac


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Instigator


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Headless.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Squatless


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> onanism


Wow. I've just learned what this means.... haha. Thanks for teaching me something new today! :thumb:


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Friendly


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sink.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Reprobate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Reprobate


Toilet make


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

reckless


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

hatgains


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Historian


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Drunk scrapper


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bathroom


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dirty


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zyzzette


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Bitter.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nazi


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Godwinist


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

controversial.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Weirdo.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hench


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Zyzzaby


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

2 Tone Dbol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Toilet.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Junkie


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

taker


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Giver


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Beardmaster.


----------

